# QH Bloodlines? Good and Bad?



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

what do you mean you want to keep her in that pedigree ? are planning on line breeding or inbreeding ? You need to find a horse that crosses well with her, and has better conformation and a good attitude . To much linebreeding can cause bad traits. 
Are you looking for stallion names? You would need to post a pic of your mare and her name, lineage . And as usual, it is peoples personal preference in what they like in a stallion.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Agree with Stevenson; to get a good assessment you need to post a GOOD confo pix of your mare & her pedigree. I'd also state any/all conformation issues with her (such as small feet, etc.) Based on that, people may be able to suggests some lines. However, even with that in mind when looking at a stallion whose pedigree would compliment your mare, you also want to know if he has had any soundness issues (such as bad hocks, etc.) any history of his lines with regards to soundness issues, etc.

I have a friend who is looking to breed her reining mare this year. She has tenatively picked out a stud, but after looking at the stud's pedigree and videos, it is obvious he has soundness issues, which may be heritary from his sire and/or dam. Even at a cut rate deal the breeder is willing to offer, I'd not breed to that stallion, especially with her mare, who also has similar soundness issues. Too many risks for the resulting foal.


----------



## betty6272 (Jul 27, 2015)

highbrow cat


----------

